# Missing ports



## tim-m89 (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/editors/

Here you can see some ports that start with oodict-. These should be the openoffice dictionaries for use with spell check but I've tried running cvsup a few times and those ports are not there.



```
%ls -d /usr/ports/editors/o*
/usr/ports/editors/omegaT
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-2
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-2-RC
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-2-devel
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-RC
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-devel
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

If you click on any of the oodict-* files in that tree you'll see there's only an Attic directory there, this means they've been deleted.

Look at /usr/ports/MOVED:


> editors/ooodict-af_ZA||2005-11-01|localized version should be built via knob
> editors/ooodict-bg_BG||2005-11-01|localized version should be built via knob
> editors/ooodict-ca_ES||2005-11-01|localized version should be built via knob
> editors/ooodict-cs_CZ||2005-11-01|localized version should be built via knob
> ...


----------



## tim-m89 (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't actually know what to do. This page is out of date. http://porting.openoffice.org/freebsd/dictionary.html. If there is way to install the dictionaries through ports I would prefer that. Would it work if I build with LOCALIZED_LANG set?


----------

